# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  I am new and need help

## kathaverty2

Hi I am new and need help with excel - like how to remove unwanted lines that appear naturally when you create a new spreadsheet

----------


## arlu1201

Hello kathaverty2, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Hi I am new and need help with excel - like how to remove unwanted lines that appear naturally when you create a new spreadsheet



Hi
. Welcome. Remember when you do want specific help.ask here
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/
or here
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-programming-vba-macros/
Alan

----------


## Tom Ted

Kath,
You meant the "border", if so just find the options for the border and select no border. I hope this help.

----------

